# Hard Wax Oil Woes



## JimW (14 Dec 2012)

Hi folks I wonder if someone here could shed some light on this problem I'm having?

I have made a small project from oak, of which I first danish oiled to darken the wood. I then applied a coat of fiddes semi gloss hard wax oil which went on great. I then lightly sanded the work using an 800 grit abrasive and then lightly tack clothed the work. On applying the second coat I noticed I was getting area's of gritty sort of residue building up, when this sets it is noticeable on the surface of the work. My work is clean and has no dust on the surface, is it possible my hard wax oil is going off? This is really becoming a problem for me as it means I have had to strip my work back down and start from scratch each time.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Dec 2012)

I suspect the Fiddes just sat on top of Danish and didn't quite dry properly. Maybe look for something water based to darken the oak first?


----------



## Woodfinish Man (14 Dec 2012)

It's not normally recommended for Hardwax Oils to go on top of any other product as they really need to be allowed to penetrate the grain. My feeling is that it may not have dried properly, how long do you leave the danish oil before applying the hardwax oil and then how long do you wait until sanding?


----------

